# Exo Terra Moss Mat?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I was wondering if this would be safe for use as the substrate in Poison Dart Frog Terrariums?

Exo Terra : Moss Mat / Terrarium Substrate

It has a picture of a Poison Dart Frog on it and is made by Exo Terra but I have never seen anybody on this board ever mention it.

I tried it with my Bearded Dragons and they just kept trying to eat it thinking it was food.

Also the mat in person looks much different than in the picture.

It is actually very long and curly instead of short and straight.


----------



## WinifredBarkle (Dec 9, 2012)

From what I know (which is very little) this is probably not used much, if at all for several reasons. The first is that you'd end up covering it in leaf litter to make the frogs more comfortable, so there's no reason for it. Second, unless you do a substrate under it, there's nowhere for microfauna to live. 

Just like the threads asking about planting real moss as a floor cover, I think the answer would generally be "no-" mostly due to the leaf litter issue.


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I don't know who covers their moss in leaf litter but I would suggest you DONT do that. I use the moss in place of leaf litter. I don't see why the mat wouldn't work. I am actually intrigued by this. Moss is hard to come by around here and rather expensive online. (I am talking about live moss and not just the loose sphagnum. And I wouldn't use the mat in place of a substrate! Just place it on top of whatever medium you use. Let us know how it works. I love the look of live moss but being able to just take the mat out and clean it is brilliant!


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Ehh... Looks kind of cheap. I don't think I would use it but I don't see why it couldn't be used. Be sure to sterilize it before using it of course.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sure it could be used... but the question is why would you?

One of the great parts about having a natural substrate is that you don't have to clean it. Establishing a little mini ecosystem is less work for you and healthier for the frogs.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Dartfrogcaretaker said:


> Well I don't know who covers their moss in leaf litter but I would suggest you DONT do that. I use the moss in place of leaf litter. I don't see why the mat wouldn't work. I am actually intrigued by this. Moss is hard to come by around here and rather expensive online. (I am talking about live moss and not just the loose sphagnum. And I wouldn't use the mat in place of a substrate! Just place it on top of whatever medium you use. Let us know how it works. I love the look of live moss but being able to just take the mat out and clean it is brilliant!


Right. I was not just going to use the Moss Mat.

I would add it to what I have now.

ZooMed Eco Earth
Screen Mesh
Hydroballs

I was just thinking about Laying it flat over those 3 layers because Real Moss does not work out well for me ever.

Everyone's Terrariums have nice bright neon green live moss and mine is like brown with dark green.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't mess around. Use leaf litter. This moss mat benefits your frogs in absolutely no way. Use some good quality leaf litter, your frogs will be much better off. 
Why would you use a moss mat with bearded dragons that come from an arid region, they would probably never encounter moss in the wild. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dartfrogcaretaker said:


> Well I don't know who covers their moss in leaf litter but I would suggest you DONT do that. I use the moss in place of leaf litter. I don't see why the mat wouldn't work. I am actually intrigued by this. Moss is hard to come by around here and rather expensive online. (I am talking about live moss and not just the loose sphagnum. And I wouldn't use the mat in place of a substrate! Just place it on top of whatever medium you use. Let us know how it works. I love the look of live moss but being able to just take the mat out and clean it is brilliant!


People that want their frogs to live a comfortable and healthy life.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Something else nobody mentioned, was that the moss mat youre speaking of will not be able to support any kind of microfauna either, which is extremely important.

Another reason we all use leaf litter.


----------

